# Was My Thread Deleted?



## ariel_angel77

I posted a thread in Sex in Marriage asking men what they think of the missionary position, because I've been wondering the general consensus of that. Was it an inappropriate question or something? I don't understand how it could have been, I didn't post anything vulgar at all.


----------



## soccermom2three

*NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.*

Here's one of the guidelines. Maybe this is why the thread was deleted.


----------



## ConanHub

I hope not. Sounds interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ariel_angel77

soccermom2three said:


> *NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.*
> 
> Here's one of the guidelines. Maybe this is why the thread was deleted.


Really? I have seen several other threads similar to mine which have not been deleted, even one by me in the past. It wasn't even a poll. Just me asking guys their opinion of the missionary position. I really don't understand how that would be harmful at all. I was looking forward to the answers. This is something I've always wondered and applies to my personal relationships.


----------



## Coffee Amore

The SIM forum is either to get advice about a problem related to sex or to offer advice for a problem related to sex. Any other type of thread including "what do you like" or "what are your favorite" type of question, even if you don't put a poll in it, might get deleted. That rule is posted at the top of the SIM page.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

I posted in that thread.

Exacerbated my Nokia Thumb Syndrome for nuthin'.

Oh, well. Ya live n learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ariel_angel77

It's because Coffee Amore hates my existence. But sorry Coffee, I'll do better next time. Thanks for letting me use the TAM site. I've gotten tons of help here.


----------



## soccermom2three

ariel_angel77 said:


> It's because Coffee Amore hates my existence. But sorry Coffee, I'll do better next time. Thanks for letting me use the TAM site. I've gotten tons of help here.


:scratchhead:


----------



## lenzi

ariel_angel77 said:


> It's because Coffee Amore hates my existence.


Yes that must be it. 

I bet when you get pulled over for speeding it's because the cop hates your existence too.


----------



## GusPolinski

soccermom2three said:


> *NO Polling members for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.*
> 
> Here's one of the guidelines. Maybe this is why the thread was deleted.


I don't really get this, especially since a large number of the threads in SIM boil down to polls regarding preferences.


----------



## happy as a clam

Shoot! I was gonna start a thread asking members if they like threads with polls... Guess that one's out!

:lol:

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Jellybeans

GusPolinski said:


> I don't really get this, especially since a large number of the threads in SIM boil down to polls regarding preferences.


I mean, the guidelines state/explain why it got deleted. It's pretty transparent.

Woka woka!


----------



## GusPolinski

Jellybeans said:


> I mean, the guidelines state/explain why it got deleted. It's pretty transparent.


No, I get that. It's just that -- as I said -- a good number of threads in SIM boil down to the OP polling everyone for preferences, and that's whether an actual poll is present or not.



Jellybeans said:


> Woka woka!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxfbLXeCa5Y


----------



## Jellybeans

GusPolinski said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxfbLXeCa5Y


:rofl: I couldn't resist.


----------



## tom67

GusPolinski said:


> No, I get that. It's just that -- as I said -- a good number of threads in SIM boil down to the OP polling everyone for preferences, and that's whether an actual poll is present or not.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxfbLXeCa5Y


Woka woka


----------



## tom67

Another good one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roTs4UmVZtE
:lol:


----------



## ariel_angel77

lenzi said:


> Yes that must be it.
> 
> I bet when you get pulled over for speeding it's because the cop hates your existence too.


I was joking, everyone. I know a moderator who doesn't even know me wouldn't actually hate me.

Really?


----------



## lenzi

ariel_angel77 said:


> I was joking, everyone. I know a moderator who doesn't even know me wouldn't actually hate me.
> 
> Really?


Your humor is even drier than mine. 

I bet anyone reading your post would have thought you were completely serious.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

lenzi said:


> Your humor is even drier than mine.
> 
> I bet anyone reading your post would have thought you were completely serious.


I have a dry sense of humor and I thought it was a serious statement.


----------



## Q tip

lets have a poll about that...


----------



## lonelyhusband321

Q tip said:


> lets have a poll about that...


And then delete it....


----------

